

Lessons from Katie Cotton, Apple's Departing PR Boss - smacktoward
http://blog.hubspot.com/opinion/katie-cotton-and-the-art-of-anti-pr

======
snowwrestler
With all due respect to Katie Cotton, Apple's brand is so strong today because
their products are so good. Her biggest contribution was to have the
discipline to keep PR out of the products' way.

The article speculates that the low-key PR campaign was itself part if the
mystique, but it's easy to overestimate that. The truth is that playing hard
to get only works well if you're hot.

~~~
revscat
This was my thought as well. My current laptop -- a Retina MacBook -- is the
best I've ever owned. I can only imagine that her job was made easier by the
fact that the underlying products Apple sells, while not perfect, are
remarkably good.

This is not to downplay the crisis management and other things mentioned by
OP. She was/is apparently quite skilled at her job.

